# How do they DO that?



## pyewacketsid (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, my tank finally cycled, so to celebrate I went to the LFS and scored 5 false bandit cories. Cute as the dickens, I watched them all evening.

My pH is pretty high (8.2), so I acclimated them slowly, but prepared myself that they might not all make it.

Got up this morning and did a head count, and I've lost one. Literally. Cannot find that little sucker for love nor money. The tank is not that big, and although there are hiding places, none of them is completely impenetrable to sight. I've done everything but reach in to shake the pirate ship.

Have cories mastered the science of interdimensional travel? Is he mocking me somewhere from a tank with a more moderate pH?

I suppose another explanation is that he jumped out and one of the cats ate him, but that's not as interesting.

It's a mystery.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

"I suppose another explanation is that he jumped out and one of the cats ate him, but that's not as interesting."

If there's no lid, (or a very loose fitting one) that's what happened.

And it's my Kuhli Loach that teleports. Sometimes there are only two for about three months. then one day, you'll see the third randomly pop out of nowhere. It can happen!


----------



## pyewacketsid (Apr 4, 2011)

I despaired too soon! All 5 are now present and accounted for. I sternly asked where he'd been, and he just rolled his eyes at me. *tsk*

Is tank-jumping a real concern for cories? I have a lid, but there's the open strip at the back for the filters and heater cord.

Oh, I adore kuhlis! They are indeed masters of hide-and-seek, but soooo wiggly cute. I fear they'd be miserable in my water, though, so do tell yours I said hello.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I know Cories, like all fish, will try to jump. I don't think you have much to worry about if you have only a few small openings, but other members have had fish that inevitably jumped through those small gaps. 

If you can, cover the holes with plastic or Saran Wrap. It just minimizes the risk of suicide.

Oh, and my Kuhlis say hi from their tank with a pH of 8.3ish. As do my neon tetras.


----------



## pyewacketsid (Apr 4, 2011)

Saran wrap! That sounds much easier than the window screening and duct tape I was pondering. More attractive, too.



funlad3 said:


> Oh, and my Kuhlis say hi from their tank with a pH of 8.3ish. As do my neon tetras.


:shock: Really! Oh, you evil tempter you. Now it's back to the stock calculator, after I had everything all planned out.

Here's the deciding question: will kuhlis eat the snails that sneak in on live plants and breed like, well, snails? They're manifesting, and I know yo-yo loaches eat them like popcorn, but I'd worry about yo-yos out-growing the tank (29 gal). Do non-botia loaches like escargot?

_ETA: Never mind, JFG'dI, and it looks like the answer is "probably not, but you might get lucky." Decisions, decisions.
_
Confession time: I got neons to cycle the tank with, simply because my kids liked them. Didn't look up what kind of water they prefer until much later, and I honestly didn't expect them to last, based on my past history with neons (with a different water source). They are absolutely thriving, high pH, cycle experience and all. It's amazing.


----------



## gigman125 (Dec 23, 2009)

I just cut up a really large ziplock bag and just used little pieces of duck tape to secure it in place around the filter and heater. I have a bichir though, so the tank has to be 100% escape proof if i want to keep him lol.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I have plecos disappear for what seems like weeks. Then I throw in a zucchini slice or some beefheart after the lights have been off for a while. They come out of the woodwork literally. You could add some driftwood to lower your PH. It won't do it overnight but a few pieces depending on your tank size will slowly, naturally, and safely lower your PH over the course of time.


----------

